

The Desks of Mozilla WebDev - kumar303
https://blog.mozilla.org/webdev/2015/03/13/the-desks-of-mozilla-webdev/

======
peterbe
very few just-a-laptop desks.

~~~
mythmon_
If you just have a laptop, anything is a desk if you're brave enough.

